# Tanaka Blue 2 restock



## pkjames (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I decided to add some tanaka blue 2 gyuto back to the store before I leave for Japan 
I also wrote a blog describing the difference between KNS Tanaka and a stock Tanaka. Mind you the entire Tanaka line now has the choil FULLY ROUNDED, they are very comfortable and I can say that you probably won't see this type of rounding on knives twice or triple its price. 





Clike to visit the store:





Rgds,
James


----------



## chinacats (Mar 31, 2016)

Great knives and really good prices.


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 31, 2016)

OT: a little bit, those Tanaka's are awesome looking, might have to get me one, but I heard they're reactive as hell. Anyone ever tried the Syousin Suminagashi by Shiro Kamo


----------



## Cashn (Mar 31, 2016)

I just recently got a Syousin Suminagashi, haven't used it enough to really give a detailed idea but first impressions are its awesome. Big knife at 57mm tall and a longer 240. Spine and choil aren't rough and some work was done it looks like but it could use a little bit more which shouldn't take long with some sand paper. Handle is very nice, kind of a rounded octagon and some awesome looking rosewood. You can feel the transition between handle and ferrule but in the hand and using the knife its not even a thought. The damascus look is subtle enough that it's not flashy but you know it's there and looks pretty cool imo. I do not have calipers to get exact measurements but it's sub 3mm at the spine over the heel, I'd say 2.5 but I'm only using a ruler. This does slowly taper all the way to the tip though it's hard to see with the knife already being so thin. Also +1 on the Tanaka, I've got a 240 from here and love it.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 12, 2016)

I bought one of these (the 240 Blue2 with the ebony handle, which is quite a handsome knife!), and have a question.

After almost two months, the ebony part of the wood has faded from almost as black as the horn to a more medium-dark brown. While I think it looks good (it makes the character of the wood more visible instead of hiding it in a sea of almost-black), does it need to be re-oiled to avoid cracking or other issues? If so, what do you recommend?


----------



## pkjames (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi dan, occasional adding a bit of mineral oil or those wax butter would definitely be good for any wood with no paint on it. I do that all they time but won't stress about it if you choose not to.

J.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 12, 2016)

When are we gonna see the ginsanko petties you said you had :viking: theres lemons that need supreming.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 13, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> When are we gonna see the ginsanko petties you said you had :viking: theres lemons that need supreming.



i finally got some handles, just need to finish the showroom first before i can free my hands on putting some handles


----------



## daveb (Jun 13, 2016)

It seems only fair that the pettys would be offered first to those that already own the gyuto. Just sayin....


----------



## F-Flash (Jun 13, 2016)

Or to those who dont own a gyuto. So they too, can have a taste of that ginsanko.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 13, 2016)

Or loyal return customers.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 23, 2016)

I restocked some 24 & 27 Gytuos, and just FYI
http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...tty-150mm-with-custom-octagonal-ebony-handle/


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jun 27, 2016)

pkjames said:


> i finally got some handles, just need to finish the showroom first before i can free my hands on putting some handles



Which handles are going on? I want to try ginsanko, and I'm well beyond pleases with the Blue2. Bubinga/brass?


----------



## pkjames (Jun 27, 2016)

only Ebony this time around. The bubinga / brass is one of those more special designs that the manufacturer didn't want to entertain me....


----------



## preizzo (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi James. Hiw much will cost to shipping a knife to Sweden??


----------



## pkjames (Jul 1, 2016)

preizzo said:


> Hi James. Hiw much will cost to shipping a knife to Sweden??



Any knife order over 300 is free ship via dhl, otherwise I fuss it will be around 35aud for a knife.

James


----------



## Obsidiank (Jul 1, 2016)

Just ordered a 150. Really looking forward to it. What's a good saya to go with it?


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 1, 2016)

Obsidiank said:


> Just ordered a 150. Really looking forward to it. What's a good saya to go with it?



Should've asked james to make you one. His sayas are insane.b


----------



## Aleque (Jul 5, 2016)

Any idea when you will have the 210mm back in stock? Either the ebony or bubinga?


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 6, 2016)

Aleque said:


> Any idea when you will have the 210mm back in stock? Either the ebony or bubinga?



James

I'd also be interested in ETA of the 210... preferably bubinga.


----------



## pkjames (Aug 10, 2016)

I have the blue 2, both KU and Damascus. Now waiting for handles... always something missing


----------



## Matus (Aug 10, 2016)

My 240 KU just got a new handle (I bought just a blade from James) - need to add a lttle more glue and then it is off to stones


----------



## DanHumphrey (Aug 21, 2016)

Do you have any pictures of the KU?


----------



## chinacats (Aug 21, 2016)

not great pics but...mine is ~ 240 x 53











I'm slowly working on taking off the ku which should leave somewhat of a nashiji finish...will likely be a bit reactive but nowhere near as bad as the damascus...


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 23, 2016)

chinacats said:


> not great pics but...mine is ~ 240 x 53
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you take it off? Thinking about doing that with mine as well. Not a KU fan (apart from the Watanabe Nakiri)


----------



## rogue108 (Aug 23, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> How do you take it off? Thinking about doing that with mine as well. Not a KU fan (apart from the Watanabe Nakiri)



Personally it has grown on me but if you want to remove it you need to sand or grind it off. Not too bad with a belt sander but you need to work your way up the grits to remove scratch marks.


----------



## JaVa (Aug 24, 2016)

From my Tojiro Itk nakiri (my test bench knife) I took the KU of with medium coarse steel wool and water. Came out great.


----------

